# This is going to sound really dumb (Allis Chalmers Model B)



## Snapshooter (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello all, I have a 1939 Model B with most all the implements, my family has owned the B for the last 20 years, (Longer than I've been around, I'm 17) anyhow shes out of timing, and has been sitting for the last 6-7 years, I would like to get it back up. My question is which is the on/off switch by the ammeter panel when your sitting on the tractor? Its the right hand side one correct? I need to clean the carb, seal the tank, and get her cranking over before I work on the timing. Also is the 39 Model B a 12v or 6v system.

Here's a picture of her...

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p165/DANNY454/TRACTORS/009.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p165/DANNY454/TRACTORS/014-6-1.jpg

Thanks! 

Daniel


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally 6 volt -- http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/0/3-allis-chalmers-b.html


Some older tractors are converted, though ...

Does it still have the battery? Is that a 6 or 12 volt? My coil says that it's a 6 volt. Does your have anything printed on it to that effect?


----------



## Snapshooter (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope doesn't have the battery, I found out shes a 6v system though.

Well to day I found out that when my dad timed it (that's how it was when my dad got it) he didn't get the marks lined up on the magneto, but he still got it to run. And he said that the timeing is not why it stoped running, he was just driving along and it lost fire, and never cound get it o fire again. So it needs some magneto work. I've looked for a new magneto but really cound't find one, is there a place you them?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My little brother is slowly getting an old AC model C running again that my Dad has had for many years. He had the same problem with the magneto and found a replacement at a swap meet. Cost him around $100 but it looked in great shape. A rebuilt one will go for over $200. 

Most times you can still get the parts for it if you find a dealer. It may just need the coil and points replaced. You could try filing the points before you replace them just to see if that is the problem. 

Since your Dad said it died suddenly that doesn't sound like a points problem though. Either way I would set the timing correctly using the marks on it with the #1 piston at top dead center. There is a lot of good information about these tractors available so just look around and you'll find it.


let us know how you are doing getting this nice old tractor running again. It looks like it is in pretty good shape for the age.


----------



## Snapshooter (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *My little brother is slowly getting an old AC model C running again that my Dad has had for many years. He had the same problem with the magneto and found a replacement at a swap meet. Cost him around $100 but it looked in great shape. A rebuilt one will go for over $200.
> 
> Most times you can still get the parts for it if you find a dealer. It may just need the coil and points replaced. You could try filing the points before you replace them just to see if that is the problem.
> ...


Thank you! I was talking to a guy about the mageto and he said that the coil was tair rapped and some times if they get real hot they go out. I think I will try that. I called on a rebuilt mag and it was $400.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snapshooter _
> *said that the coil was tair rapped (??) and some times if they get real hot they go out. I think I will try that. I called on a rebuilt mag and it was $400. *


not sure what you ment about the coil but heat can make them (or other electrical parts) go out quicker. 

What part of the country do you live in? I met several rebuilders at the Portland In tractor show who rebuild your mag while you wait. They specialize in the older tractors and bench test them before you get it back. Its pretty cool to see how quickly they can resurrect one. Also the pricing wasn't bad. Like I said around $200 for a complete rebuild less if it only requires a few parts.


----------



## Snapshooter (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *not sure what you ment about the coil but heat can make them (or other electrical parts) go out quicker.
> 
> What part of the country do you live in? I met several rebuilders at the Portland In tractor show who rebuild your mag while you wait. They specialize in the older tractors and bench test them before you get it back. Its pretty cool to see how quickly they can resurrect one. Also the pricing wasn't bad. Like I said around $200 for a complete rebuild less if it only requires a few parts. *


Sorry I miss spelled that, its "tar wrapped coil" 

I'm in Oklahoma here, I called oktractors about the magneto.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snapshooter _
> *Sorry I miss spelled that, its "tar wrapped coil"
> 
> I'm in Oklahoma here, I called oktractors about the magneto. *


Well that makes more sense. I do recall seeing some of these old coils having that nasty tar stuff on them as an insulator. That makes sense that heat would damage them too. 

If you want I can check with my brother to see if he still has the other magneto and if he'd want to get rid of it. I seem to recall that after he swapped them he found out the original one worked fine. :dazed: 

He may be willing to sell it. Let me know and I can hook you up with him and let you work a deal.


----------



## Snapshooter (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Well that makes more sense. I do recall seeing some of these old coils having that nasty tar stuff on them as an insulator. That makes sense that heat would damage them too.
> 
> If you want I can check with my brother to see if he still has the other magneto and if he'd want to get rid of it. I seem to recall that after he swapped them he found out the original one worked fine. :dazed:
> ...


Sounds good, let me know how much he wants for it.



Well today I did a little work on her, I tried to get the starter to crank over, but it wouldn't, after looking at it I found the brass bolt was broken, so tomorrow I am going to Oktractor to get the starter switch.

Here are some pictures.

Say how dose this thing work?


----------

